# Wyndham + Housekeeping Credits



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2011)

Can someone explain how an owner determines how many Housekeeping Credits Wyndham will deduct from one's account for stays at a Wyndham property?


Thanks

Richard


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 12, 2011)

Sure, HKs are deducted upon the idea that all stays require a cleaning - so it is the same for 1 night as for 7 nights. Next consideration is size of unit:
st===>28
1bdr===>63
2bdr==>77
3bdr==>140
4bdr==>154

You get 1HK for each 1,000 UDI points you own.


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't understand this at all. So If I were to reserve a two bedroom, they would deduct 77 points from what I own to pay for housekeeping if I were staying for a week? Sue


----------



## Boochi (Jan 12, 2011)

You get separate Housekeeping credits, 1 per every 1K Wyndham points you have for the year.

If you have 154,000 Wyndham points, you also have 154 House keeping credits.

If a 1 bedroom for 1 week costs 116,000 credits, it will also cost you 63 HK credits

but since the same cleaning is required even for a shorter stay- a 42,000 credit 3 day 1-bedroom stay will also cost 63 HK credits.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 12, 2011)

susgar said:


> I don't understand this at all. So If I were to reserve a two bedroom, they would deduct 77 points from what I own to pay for housekeeping if I were staying for a week? Sue



Deduct HKs, not Wyndham points.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for helping me understand.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2011)

Another Housekeeping Credit question,

What's the procedure if you have enough points to book a stay but not enough Housekeeping Credits?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Conan (Jan 13, 2011)

They sell additional HK credits for $2.25 each (that's the current  price as far as I know).

Read the FAQ here:
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/maximize_wyndham_points.html


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Great example of why a few misc fees aren't bad vs costly VIP*



Conan said:


> They sell additional HK credits for $2.25 each (that's the current  price as far as I know).
> 
> Read the FAQ here:
> http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/maximize_wyndham_points.html



That sounds right. And since the cost will most likely be in the $20-$40 range maximum you can easily see why avoiding it with a $10K plus retail purchase to be VIP makes zero sense. It would take decades to recover what you pay upfront for VIP (and yes, there are other, small benefits but none are guaranteed and all cost thousands to get today) so while it does carry some benefits it simply isn't worth paying for. Those benefits are anything but free. Don't fall for the sales pitch that somehow resale is bad and retail price a value because of VIP. It is a total crock.


----------



## Dave55123 (Jan 13, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> That sounds right. And since the cost will most likely be in the $20-$40 range maximum you can easily see why avoiding it with a $10K plus retail purchase to be VIP makes zero sense. It would take decades to recover what you pay upfront for VIP (and yes, there are other, small benefits but none are guaranteed and all cost thousands to get today) so while it does carry some benefits it simply isn't worth paying for. Those benefits are anything but free. Don't fall for the sales pitch that somehow resale is bad and retail price a value because of VIP. It is a total crock.



Good point of avoiding VIP.  Honestly, I've been thinking about VIP Gold quite a bit and feel I could get value out of it over time (20 years) if I could get it for under say 10k.  But with the recent changes to Wyndham deposits, who's to say benefits won't change.  So for me, they just lost a customer in some respect.  I'll use my resale points and look for deals for other vacations now or rent from VIP members.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 13, 2011)

Again, thanks for the helpful replies.

Tuggers Rock!


Richard


----------

